# Marquetry bottle stoppers



## chrisk (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,
Another (*) marquetry series in collaboration with the craftmen Giorgos and Dimitris Misailidis from Athens, Greece.
The first series, a rose and a butterfly (4 first pics) are exclusively made with mother of pearl.
The ship and the grape (unfinished) are made with wood veneers.
Any comment welcomed.

* http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/antique-ornament-marketry-pen-98643/


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 6, 2012)

Some very good work.  Thanks for showing.  My favs are the butterflies.
Charles


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 6, 2012)

I've watched your work for a few years Chris...always over the top and these stopper are better than your usual amazing stuff!


----------



## McBryde (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous stuff yet again Chris!

E


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow.  I think this takes stoppers to a whole different level of art.  Beautiful, just beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Definitely my favorite stoppers, ever. What a great idea!


----------



## chrisk (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm and comforting words.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 9, 2012)

Those are excellent! Is the cutting done with a scrollsaw or laser? I would think the mother of pearl would be very difficult with a saw, as it is so brittle.

I might need to try some variations for my autumn shows - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 9, 2012)

Very very nice.  Moved to my favorite bottle stoppers.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for the comforting words.

Steve, the cutting is done with a scrollsaw. George (the son) and Giorgos (the father) Misailidis, the friends with which I'm collaborating on these marquetry stoppers and pens are professional marquetry craftsmen.


----------

